# Need help help on amp!!



## ryanb44 (Jul 29, 2010)

my amp in my car i have the remote turn on hooked up right plus ground and the batt but it wont turn on why?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

check the fuse on the amp, as well as the inline fust up by the battery.take a volt meter and check the amps power and ground, then check the remote wire, if everything has power and is grounded down correctly the amp is bad.


----------

